# Some new additions to my tanks



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

We had our local club meeting Sunday, and even though I wasn't able to attend I did manage to get some cool fish for my tanks.

Dario dario = scarlet badis 6 fry and juvies









A breeding pair of Royal Sturisoma (farwellas)


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! Very nice. I love the catfish!


----------

